# Eddie Griffin a Net.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

A D minus for Thomas for letting him slip through our fingers. I was soooooo looking forward to another Power Forward. Where is Layden when you need him?


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

How the hell is he going to play with a 6PM curfew?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I could care less. We didn't need another PF on this team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

wait a minute...you guys dont think that eddie griffin is worth a 400-500K risk????

cmon guys,use your noodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lets be realistic...dyss will hopefully stay healthy,but that is a longshot...

spoon is gone,othella is a decent backup..I dont know about you but i am NOT high on Sweetney..I hope i am wrong,but I am not a fan of undersized overweight power fowards with shiiitty verticals...

so that leaves lampe,KVH and thomas who may bolt at year end....

Eddie Griffin is worth the wait and a small bet..


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> A D minus for Thomas for letting him slip through our fingers. I was soooooo looking forward to another Power Forward. Where is Layden when you need him?


I think it was more Eddie Griffin picking the Nets, rather than it being Thomas' vault. The Nets, despite struggling so far, are still a title contender. And more importantly from Griffin's perspective, he has a legitimate opportunity to play a major role for the Nets, since I don't think anyone is going to claim that he has no chance to beat out Rodney Rogers or Scalabrine for the role of first forward off the bench. What other options were there for him to get a chance for 20+ minutes for a no brainer playoff team?

Although that might have been sarcasm, since the Knicks are obviously loaded with young PFs that dont' get minutes, players of Griffin's ceiling are available as 500k FAs once in a blue moon.

As for the curfew question.



> Hardin said Griffin's 6 p.m.-7 a.m. curfew would be lifted after he signed a contract and becomes employed again. Hardin also indicated that Griffin's coming court dates should keep him away from the team for only a few days the rest of the season.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think it was more Eddie Griffin picking the Nets, rather than it being Thomas' vault.


I'm aware. He obviously wouldn't WANT to sign with a team that can't offer him PT. A concept some people couldn't possibly understand. Why would a player NOT want to sign with the Knicks!?



> Although that might have been sarcasm, since the Knicks are obviously loaded with young PFs that dont' get minutes


It was.



> players of Griffin's ceiling are available as 500k FAs once in a blue moon.


That's just for this season though. He's a free agent this summer too.

I expect him to stay in Jersey, probably a 2 year deal totaling 4-5 million.

Kidd will do wonders for his athletic game, and his shot blocking will be formidable in tandem with K-Mart.

In addition, the Nets will probably be looking for a replacement for Rodney Rogers. Griffin basically has the potential to be an athletic version of Rogers (otherwise known as young Robert Horry), an excellent bench player.

Don't expect much from him this season though.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> In addition, the Nets will probably be looking for a replacement for Rodney Rogers. Griffin basically has the potential to be an athletic version of Rogers (otherwise known as young Robert Horry), an excellent bench player.
> 
> Don't expect much from him this season though.


Right. Offensively, I expect him to be better than Rogers has been so far this year (although anyone could be the way Rogers has been playing), but not significantly better in the halfcourt. But he'll do it while being better defensively and a better fastbreak option.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> wait a minute...you guys dont think that eddie griffin is worth a 400-500K risk????
> 
> cmon guys,use your noodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Stop saying use your noodle, and think before posting. You sound like a retarded after school special.


WAKE THE HELL UP GRIFFIN ISN"T WORTH ****. WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE IS ANY GOOD IN THIS LEAGUE?


WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE CAN USE HIS POTENTIAL? WHAT HAS HE ACCOMPLISHED IN THIS LEAGUE. HOW HAS HE DEVELOPED?


Seriously man ask yourself these questions, the answer to all of them is some form of nothing.

He had what 1 good year at seaton and hasn't done a dam thing since. Furthermore the guy is an idiot. Attacks his teammates, shoots at his girlfriend etc.

He does all that bullcrap had all this time and somehow you think he is going to turn it all around because he switched teams?


Use your noodle.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> WAKE THE HELL UP GRIFFIN ISN"T WORTH ****. WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE IS ANY GOOD IN THIS LEAGUE?
> 
> 
> WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE CAN USE HIS POTENTIAL? WHAT HAS HE ACCOMPLISHED IN THIS LEAGUE. HOW HAS HE DEVELOPED?


He has had some monster games, and stretches of 3 or 4 consecutive games where he's been very good.

For a 21 year old, that's enough to prove that there's serious potential there.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well...the nets traded him for jefferson and Collins,now they get him back.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

AND Brandon Armstrong. Always remember Brandon Armstrong. If we don't, who else will?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He has had some monster games, and stretches of 3 or 4 consecutive games where he's been very good.


Darius Miles has had a few monster games too, I'm sure. Heck, Keith Van Horn just played 4 consecutive games where he's been very good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"Stop saying use your noodle, and think before posting. You sound like a retarded after school special.
WAKE THE HELL UP GRIFFIN ISN"T WORTH ****. WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE IS ANY GOOD IN THIS LEAGUE?
WHAT HAS HE DONE TO PROVE HE CAN USE HIS POTENTIAL? WHAT HAS HE ACCOMPLISHED IN THIS LEAGUE. HOW HAS HE DEVELOPED?"

glad to see another genius far smarter than most of the GM's in the league...You are missing the POINT..Its a $400,000 gamble....If you think you are smarter and know more about Griffin than the likes of Thorn,Thomas,Grunwald,then I guess you are, even though you are posting with numnuts like me..

By the way he has showed stretches of greatness,so I dont know what the @#$%% you are talking about.....

And have you ever considered he was manic depressive and NEVER took medication??

Amd he doesnt have to turn it around..They are paying him a PRORATED $400,000.Not a 5 year contract at 4millon per.Thats it..Do you get it???

Why do you think everyone wanted him??Its a free shot...

By the way are you related to layden?


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*6 pm curfew*

The 6 pm curfew applies only when he is not working. As soon as he has a job, it no longer applies.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Darius Miles has had a few monster games too, I'm sure. Heck, Keith Van Horn just played 4 consecutive games where he's been very good.


And that's the same reason some people still say Miles is going to be a superstar, and the same reason some people think Keith Van Horn is going to "wake up" and realize his talents every year.

By no means is Eddie Griffin guaranteed to be anything in the league because of the flashes of talent he's displayed, but it does show that there's something there.


----------

